# Mavic Crossmax Laufradsatz - V-Brake - Ceramic



## gotti (10. Februar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270341731025&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017

*Sie bieten hier auf einen Mavic Crossmax Laufradsatz (SUP Ceramic) für V-Brake/Felgenbremse*


*Die Auktion beinhaltet folgende Teile:* 


*Laufrad Mavic Crossmax SUP Ceramic vorne (559x19)*
*Laufrad Mavic Crossmax SUP Ceramic hinten (559x19)*
*Schnellspanner Mavic vorne*
*Schnellspanner Mavic hinten*
*Nabenschlüssel*
*Anleitung*
Der Laufradsatz ist in einem super Zustand und hat unter 1.000km Laufleistung.
Die Lager sind in einem guten Zustand. Die Ceramic Flanken zeigen nur geringen Verschleiß, beide Räder laufen absolut rund. Lediglich der Zahnkranzkörper zeigt leichte Spuren des Zahnkranzes.
Die originalen Mavic Schnellspanner waren nie montiert.
Die Naben haben KEINE Disc-Aufnahme.
In meiner anderen Auktion verkaufe ich das passende Laufrad vorne mit Disc-Aufnahme.
*******************************************
*Die Ware wird unter Ausschluß jeglicher Garantie, Gewährleistung und ohne Rückgaberecht verkauft !*


----------

